# What do you carry?



## YoshinRyu (21 Sep 2005)

Looking for a list of what the avg. fighting ground solider is issued/carries in the field.
Especially when you wore the 1982 webbing and clothes.

How many extra sets of greens did you pack, what extra layers, what little things like sewing kits, etc.

Or can someone refer me to a link to answer the above.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

why? I'm very curious. Since you're not in, why would you bother? If you're looking for camping stuff, go to a camping/hiking store and get good stuff.


----------



## YoshinRyu (21 Sep 2005)

I have good stuff, but still have the old 1982 stuff and greens and keep finding litle tidbits here and there.
Today I got a sewing kit that looks unused dated 1991  8)

Think of me as a private museum


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2005)

YoshinRyu said:
			
		

> Especially when you wore the 1982 webbing and clothes.



 ???

I never wore clothes with the 82 pattern webbing...


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I never wore clothes with the 82 pattern webbing...


you never wore clothes, period!


----------



## kyleg (21 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> I never wore clothes with the 82 pattern webbing...



*rolls around on floor clutching stomach* Multicam or nothin, eh?


----------



## Kal (21 Sep 2005)

I woulda' paid big bucks to see that...   ;D :dontpanic:

   Strike that, I just realized how bad form it was.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> I never wore clothes with the 82 pattern webbing...





			
				Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> *rolls around on floor clutching stomach* Multicam or nothin, eh?




Second that............*pukes on computer* Oh god make it stop make it stop....*pukes again on keyboard* I donna wanna I don't wan*pukes on chair* Oh god..............


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2005)

^-^

 I'm guessing the jumping "Bare Ass" pic would not be appreciated by the code of conduct...


----------



## YoshinRyu (21 Sep 2005)

One on topic reply and six jokes   :

Now I know why the supply line for the army takes so long..."Did ya hear about the guy who actually wanted a top to match his pants?!"...QMs standing around a crate of new CADPAT packs.   

Man, I gotta stop replying to my own posts   :dontpanic:


----------



## condor888000 (21 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> ^-^
> 
> I'm guessing the jumping "Bare ***" pic would not be appreciated by the code of conduct...



O GOD NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *gouges eyes at very thought*


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2005)

YoshinRyu -- what exactly did you want to know?

 The kit list for the 82 pattern webbing?


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the jumping "Bare ***" pic would not be appreciated by the code of conduct...


 I shoulda had pics taken of the Nekkid Section Attack. But then, considering the temp at the time, it's prob'ly best for my ego that none were taken.


----------



## kyleg (21 Sep 2005)

Ok, ok, I'll try to answer your question. Bear in mind that I only used the webbing on my BMQ, so other, more practical, setups are probably out there.

The belt itself, starting from the front-most pouch on the right of the buckle and looping around clockwise was set up in this order:

- Mag pouch
- Canteen carrier
- KFS holder
- Buttpack (centered in the back)
- bayonet frog (or "holder." Where did "frog" come from?)
- C9 pouch
- Mag pouch

Aside from the obvious pouches (i.e. the mag pouches holding mags, etc) here's what I carried:
C9 pouch: rain gear (top and bottom - yes, tight fit)
Buttpack: socks, plate and cup, foot powder, sunscreen, bug juice, boonie hat, combat gloves (liners plus outers)

I seem to remember having more in the buttpack, I'll add it if I remember anything else

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## D-n-A (21 Sep 2005)

YoshinRyu, you don't need(an probably don't have) a lot of the stuff we carried in the webbing. Personally, I woulden't bother going camping, etc with the old kit, go out an buy good stuff from a sports/camping store.


KevinB.. naked section attack...... why.....  drunken idea? or sober one? haha


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> KevinB.. naked section attack...... why.....   drunken idea? or sober one? haha


Kev didn't do the Nekkid Section Attack (it's all capitalized. It's legendary.). In fact, he wasn't there. And I don't need likker to do stuff. I just need boredom, and someone to spur me on.

And, Yoshi, you still haven't answered my question. You answer mine, and I'll answer yours.


----------



## boehm (21 Sep 2005)

> C9 pouch: rain gear (top and bottom - yes, tight fit)



Umm... what the hell are you doing carrying around your rain gear (especially the pants :) in your C-9 pouch. If I am not mistaken the C-9 pouch was origionally designed to hold candy and sandwiches!


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2005)

^-^

 I've seen a certain Police Departments Emergency Responce Section do naked sniping...

I have never (to my knowledge) been involved in a naked section attack.


----------



## D-n-A (21 Sep 2005)

Apparently I can't read   

Paracowboy, if I drive up to Edmonton Garrison tomarrow, an give spur you on, will you do a naked section attack from the Gym, through the gate an down to the end of that road.


----------



## GNR (21 Sep 2005)

If the naked section attack goes down, please DON'T post pics.


----------



## D-n-A (21 Sep 2005)

GNR said:
			
		

> If the naked section attack goes down, please DON'T post pics.



oh, of course.................














it'll be video


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Apparently I can't read
> 
> Paracowboy, if I drive up to Edmonton Garrison tomarrow, an give spur you on, will you do a naked section attack from the Gym, through the gate an down to the end of that road.


yeah, probably. I don't learn too quick.  :
Please don't. I get in enough trouble without encouragement.


----------



## YoshinRyu (21 Sep 2005)

Pte.Pinky   thanks for letting me know what was in your fighting order.

For the rest of you, I wish you would learn how to read. 

I HAVE the 82 pattern webbing and book, I am asking what the "fighting ground solider" packed in his. I know you carry weapons, I'm asking about things like clothes in the pack, rain and sleep gear, eatting gear, etc.

Also do not tell me to buy something else for camping gear! I have already told you that I have hiking gear. Ie. internal frame pack, North Face sleeping bag, Z-rest foam, MSR stove etc. If I want to hike with old surplus military gear that is up to me. However I have the 82 webbing on a nice stand, both fighting order and large pack, C7 bayonet, KFS and C5, sewing kit from '91. I do not have a C7 and merely shoved some energy bars in the mag pouches.

So forget useless naked jokes and demands that I buy camping gear I already own...

Curious about how to tell a C9 pouch from the C7 pouch.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

I already told you, you answer mine, and I'll answer yours.

People who dress like soldiers, but aren't make me nervous. Sometimes it's harmless, sometimes it's nefarious. And I can't look into your eyes over the Internet. I won't be part of something that may bring discredit to the CF. 

Aside from Nekkid Section Attacks.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Sep 2005)

I remember a nekkid butts party once.   >   Somebody got it on camera and stuck it on the wall.   The CSM thought it was so funny that he brought the Task Force Engineering guy (some Major) by to check it out.

I think that was the only time I saw him laugh.... :rofl:


----------



## YoshinRyu (22 Sep 2005)

So it is true, they do let stupid people into the army.

Cowboy, WAKE UP! If I wanted to play solider I'd get cadpats and a TV (trust me, I can get the cadpat TV if I want).

Anyway, forget the whole thing, you are just a jackass. We had military people in St. John Ambulance and I've worked along side army medics at the Tattoo, none of them were as stupid as you. Clearly you watch too much American tv.


----------



## Jaxson (22 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I already told you, you answer mine, and I'll answer yours.
> 
> People who dress like soldiers, but aren't make me nervous. Sometimes it's harmless, sometimes it's nefarious. And I can't look into your eyes over the Internet. I won't be part of something that may bring discredit to the CF.
> 
> Aside from Nekkid Section Attacks.




I thank god for people like this who think of the good and bad sides.


"Cowboy, WAKE UP! If I wanted to play solider I'd get cadpats and a TV (trust me, I can get the cadpat TV if I want).

Anyway, forget the whole thing, you are just a -----------. We had military people in St. John Ambulance and I've worked along side army medics at the Tattoo, none of them were as stupid as you. Clearly you watch too much American tv."

thats not very nice Yoshin.


(Edited by moderator to remove personal insult.)


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Sep 2005)

YoshinRyu said:
			
		

> Curious about how to tell a C9 pouch from the C7 pouch.



The C7 pouch holds two C7 magazines, the C9 Pouch holds a C9 belt box.

And I suggest you tone down your attitude. If it's too difficult to justify your question, then perhaps you should be researching elsewhere. Further insults will get you started on the warning system as described in the Conduct Guidelines.

Conduct Guidelines - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html


----------



## Infanteer (22 Sep 2005)

Did you hear that Paracowboy?  He called you NAMES!!!


----------



## YoshinRyu (22 Sep 2005)

Oh, BTW it wasn't an office clerk, martial artist, volunteer first aider, hiker like me that robbed a bank with a Steyr Aug and Chinese AK-47...no it was a reserve soldier who failed his attempt at getting into the Joint Task Force Two that did the shoot out.

So why do they let crazy people into the forces? Isn't all that, "where do you put your sewing kit" dangerous stuff?


----------



## Infanteer (22 Sep 2005)

You're rapidly wearing out your welcome.


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Did you hear that Paracowboy?   He called you NAMES!!!


and you cannot begin to understand the emotional turmoil it's causing me. His rapier-like wit has skewered me. Cut me to the very quick. Indeed, I am undone!
Alas, poor paracowboy. I knew him, Horatio. A fellow of infinite wit, of most excellent fancy.


----------



## kyleg (22 Sep 2005)

Lol. Nothin like a single off-topic remark to send a thread off on a wild (and hilarious) tangent.

As for the pouches, the C7 pouch is slender (the width of 1 mag) and 2 mags thick. It is designed to hold 2 mags. Two C7 mags. Sorry... Inside most C7 pouches you should see a small piece of 1-inch webbing. The C9 pouch is wider and has nothing inside (unless the course staff decides they want all your raingear in there  : Shoulda made chocolate bars course standard ;D ).

Now, I believe you also asked about the ruck (I could scroll down to check, but, yes, I'm that lazy). This really comes down to matter of personal taste. Generally (for a weekend ex) I have an extra pair of combats (maybe 2, depending on the season), 4-season jacket, a fleece, polypro underwear (1 each of top and bottom), goretex socks (though I usually keep these in my Tacvest), and extra socks everywhere there's a gap. In the valise is sleeping bag, liner, bivy bag, ranger blanket, groundsheet. And strapped on with the valise is my thermarest. For the ruck just think camping gear but all green. Not that this does not include section/platoon kit or ammo, or any of the other things a soldier would (usually  ) need in combat.

Cheers,
Pinky

P.S. I don't care what you guys say, if there was a video, I'd wanna see it


----------



## kyleg (22 Sep 2005)

Wow, i missed a lot while typing. Yoshin, you won't get anywhere by insulting those from whom you seek guidance. Paracowboy is just being mindful of the fact that the CF is constantly under the microscope, and having people impersonate a soldier and then do somthing unbecoming of a member of the CF can be very detrimental to the forces as a whole. He is not telling you to take your question and shove it. He just wants to know why YOU want to know so as to be sure that he is not helping someone else impersonate a soldier, and potentially embarass the CF. I doubt he made any assumptions, and you really shouldn't make any of your own. As the saying goes...


----------



## Kal (22 Sep 2005)

Dude, chill out.   What makes paracowboy a jackass, is beyond me.   Your reference to the robbery has no bearing to this thread.   You speak as if someone personally attacked you, which no one did, but if one had, you still wouldn't be going about it very well.   As for that sewing kit, I don't know anyone that put that in their webbing.


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2005)

YoshinRyu - All you have to say is your a collector of Canadian Military kit - you put it on a stand and run around it nekkid...   ;D

Packing kit and what soldiers carry in it outside Battle School is a varied issue depending upon what the mission was.

 Lipping off para and the rest of us is not a particulary good way to obtain the info - he asked a valid question and you ignored him - he offered a rationale as to why he/me/we/us etc where being guarded and somewhat clownish in our answers and you proceeded to flip the bird to us and he specifically...


KevinB does not like to be flipped off on the internet.  KevinB would like to answer your question.  However KevinB feel that an appoligy is in order.  KevinB would also like it pointed out your robbery 'facts', as entirely irrelevant to the question as they are, has several erroneous comments that you have listed as fact.


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2005)

paracowboy concurs with KevinB. paracowboy would also like to congratulate KevinB on his excellent usage of the language in referring to himself in the Third Person.


----------



## ThatsLife (22 Sep 2005)

What i'm still stumped on, even after reading all of his posts...


Why are you going camping wearing webbing and cam.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Sep 2005)

Infanteer is the Jumpmaster on this flight.  Infanteer sees that the green light is on.  Infanteer does not know if all his jumpers have their chutes packed, but he is sending them out the door pretty quick....


----------



## GNR (22 Sep 2005)

Uhmmm.....YoshinRyu, you do know this is an Army forum eh?

Maybe you should post your camping questions in a camping forum...then again I can bet that most campers would find wearing webbing out camping as strange as we do.


----------



## mudgunner49 (22 Sep 2005)

mudgunner49 is thrilled to see that he is not the only one who is amused by referring to himself in the Third person.  mudgunner49 is overjoyed to be in such distinguished company.  mudgunner49 firmly believes that YoshinRyu is a pretentious a**hat...


blake


----------



## GNR (22 Sep 2005)

GNR has witnessed mudgunner49 speaking in the 3rd person while on the range, GNR finds it very frightening.

Mudgunner49 does alot of that, and GNR thinks GNR has heard him call his pistol "Precious" once or twice.


----------



## Big Foot (22 Sep 2005)

Big Foot is worried about the growing trend of gunners refering to themselves in third person. Big Foot is wondering if he is in the right trade...


----------



## Ubique RCA (22 Sep 2005)

It's weird how gunners are the only ones that do that!

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Sep 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> You're rapidly wearing out your welcome.



Once again, someone asks a simple question and gets shit on here.

Collectors very often try and acquire full examples of clothing and equpment - from actually reading his posts, I seem to get the impression the poster is doing the same circa 1982.  I don't see him claiming to want it for camping, paintball, airsoft or hiking, or Michigan Militia, or anything tawdry, sordid or illegal.

The guy wants to know what a typical load for a soldier was in 1982.  Give him a break.  If you can't answer, then don't.  It's not a dumb question; in fact, one of the goals of serious collectors is to get all the haversack/rucksack/large pack details right.

YoshinRyu 

If you want to post on my forum at www.canadiansoldiers.com, you will get a much better answer than anyone here is capable of giving.  Good luck with your collecting.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I already told you, you answer mine, and I'll answer yours.
> 
> People who dress like soldiers, but aren't make me nervous. Sometimes it's harmless, sometimes it's nefarious. And I can't look into your eyes over the Internet. I won't be part of something that may bring discredit to the CF.
> 
> Aside from Nekkid Section Attacks.



What about military collectors?   Which is what this poster obviously is.
 :


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2005)

KevinB is somewhat ammused that Michael Dorosh has decided to make this another one of his points.

KevinB would like to illustrate that Yoshi has never once described as to WHY he wants or needs this info.

KevinB has made the point abundantly clear.

Furthermore KevinB cannot fathom why anyone would not see this if they had doen as KevinB did and read and re-read all these posts.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Sep 2005)

We had a guy on our three's buy one of the old bloody OD tacvests before our field ex, because he hadn't been issued his TV and only had the '82 pat. Needless to say the staff wouldn't let him wear it...and we made great fun of him...80 bucks for something that he's going to get anyway....

as far as nude military activity...which seems rampant in the military, I once did naked rifle drill...well, I did have a gas mask on...


----------



## Franko (22 Sep 2005)

YoshinRyu said:
			
		

> So it is true, they do let stupid people into the army.
> 
> Cowboy, WAKE UP! If I wanted to play solider I'd get cadpats and a TV (trust me, I can get the cadpat TV if I want).
> 
> Anyway, forget the whole thing, you are just a jackass. We had military people in St. John Ambulance and I've worked along side army medics at the Tattoo, none of them were as stupid as you. Clearly you watch too much American tv.



I'll weigh in here.    :

Keep this up and you're going on warning...plain and simple. Personal attacks aren't tolerated.

Next time your on the ramp without a chute...prepare for a "Roman Candle"

Kevin and the rest were just ribbing you...welcome to Army.ca.

This is the way of things here. We encourage humour.

Michael....relax. If he's a millitary collector, he'll appreciate the humour here.

A soldier's humour is the most sincerest of course.

Regards


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Sep 2005)

Franko, if he "got the humour" would he really be calling someone a jackass?

Let's think about it for a sec....

My perspective is from a collector.  I don't have a huge collection, but I host a forum where big-time collectors go to talk about the hobby.  I've published a couple of books and some articles aimed specifically at collectors of Canadian military uniforms.

I don't think that a uniform collector would be able to "justify" exactly "why" he collects the stuff.  He thinks it neat, or sees it as a valuable investment, or wants to show his pride in the country's military past, whatever.

I don't know that I saw a lot of ribbing, but I do know I saw very few serious answers, as well as some ill concealed hostility once the original poster got frustrated at the treatment he got.  If he "saw the humour" he wouldn't be frustrated.

So - anyone want to start fresh here and provide some answers?

My original offer still stands, Y. - you're more than welcome to post at my forum.  There are other collectors there who specialize in 1980s and 1990s CF uniforms - they are gaining in value and interest, especially now that 1982 pattern stuff and the old OG combats are becoming history.


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2005)

paracowboy does not change his answer. paracowboy has demonstrated many times his willingness to go out of his way to assist those who require it. He does not do so for those who DEMAND it. He does find it mildly entertaining to read Michael Dorosh's indictments of the treatment of those who behave like morons. paracowboy is also hungry.


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2005)

Michael, all joking aside - he stated he wanted a "for battle kit list"

I'm quite willing to publish a BattleSchool kit list for the 82 pattern ruck.

 Very few combat arms pers use the 82 pattern ruck the 62 pattern frame and the issue (jump task) cordura nylon bag (or custom cordura bags) are much more common for Infanteers conducting operations or excersises.

 Secondly as I mentioned before - it all depends on the mission - Doing a Layback Recce will have much a different and heavier kit loadout, than a light Infantry Section.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Sep 2005)

Okay, I just did a complete re-read of the thread from start to finish.   Kevin and Pinky (sorry to anyone else I missed) did give some good basic info which will give the original poster a good start.

YoshinRyu, the advice you got on watching your temper is apt. I'd also suggest that as your collection grows, so too should your understanding of nomenclature, it will assist you in further questions down the road.   

I still contend, for my part, that military collectors don't need to "justify" interest in CF clothing - especially outdated stuff.   Innocent until proven guilty and all that.   In all honesty, CF surplus goods are becoming a "hot" commodity in collecting circles, and speculation on the value of same as an investment is starting to grow.   It seems silly now, but in 1945 no one would have guessed that battledress blouses would routinely fetch several hundred dollars a piece on ebay (if suitably badged) either.

And I doubt very much there are any Gestapo agents buying up battledress these days either! ;D  Cause, I know you're all worried about that, and stuff.


----------



## Kal (22 Sep 2005)

I'm just left wondering what the deal was since the beginning?  Yoshin, why was it you got so angry in the first place?  Is it because some of us cracked a couple jokes not pretaining to you in the thread you opened?


----------



## Danjanou (22 Sep 2005)

Ok Danjanou has just read this entire thread sitting at his computer nekkid except for his old and original issued 64 pattern webbing. Danjanou thinks that jump master Infanteer needs to hit the button and toss the whole lot out of you off the ramp, nekkid or otherwise, except for the fact that after the day Danjanou has had at work this was better than his regular therapy which involved excessive amount of alcohol, gardening instruments and red headed midgets er excuse me vertically disadvantaged persons.

Danjanou also wants to know if after extensive therapy whether Paracowboy will be able to overcome the emotional turmoil he has suffered and once again conduct Nekkid Section Attacks or for that matter any kind of clothing challenged tactical manoeuvres for his own amusement and that of Mike L? 

Pictures would be nice, video though much better. To avoid breaking site guidelines, which unfortunately Danjanou would have to reluctantly enforce (as would Infanteer), and that involves Danjanou putting on pants, Danjanou therefore suggests that it be posted on another military site more appropriate. Perhaps the one that has KevinB as a poster boy for Afghani gun porn? 

Hey this whole third person thing is fun, Danjanou now needs to go and add more foil to his new hat. 8)


----------



## kyleg (22 Sep 2005)

Pinky thinks Yoshin isn't reading this anymore... dammit, I mean I don't think Yoshin's reading this anymore. See what you people do to me!?  ;D


----------



## Bomber (22 Sep 2005)

3rd person with an education is all played out, next time something like this happens, try an Incredible Hulk mindest

Bomber no like thread that not die

Bomber head hurt after read thread that not die

Bomber smash 82 pattern ruck.

Bomber tired, Bomber watch Joey now, take mind off thread that not die.


----------



## kyleg (22 Sep 2005)

HAHAHA, I love it! Uh, I mean, Pinky like!


----------



## Infanteer (22 Sep 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> that involves Danjanou putting on pants



_"Easy, guys.. I put my pants on just like the rest of you - one leg at a time. Except, once my pants are on, I make gold records."_


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Sep 2005)

> "Easy, guys.. I put my pants on just like the rest of you - one leg at a time. Except, once my pants are on, I make gold records."



Can someone explain this joke to me?  ???


----------



## Infanteer (23 Sep 2005)

It's a SNL skit - effing hilarious.  Danjanou talking about having to put his pants on made me think of Christopher Walken's skit.

_I gotta have more cowbell!_


----------



## bossi (23 Sep 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ... his old and original issued 64 pattern webbing. ...



Geez - must be nice to have friends in high places ... or QM stores - I only got issued the 52 pattern (had to buy my 64 pattern at Honest John's ...)

Now my "webbing" consists of a duffle bag (with those luxurious/ergonomic shoulder straps ...) after they made me turn in my webbing in order to get a TV ... and then repo'd the TV but kinda forgot that they'd made me turn in my webbing ... hmmm ...


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Sep 2005)

I saw a girl downtown last night....She was wearing a shirt that said "More Cowbell"...it was beautiful


----------



## 48Highlander (23 Sep 2005)

bossi said:
			
		

> Geez - must be nice to have friends in high places ... or QM stores - I only got issued the 52 pattern (had to buy my 64 pattern at Honest John's ...)
> 
> Now my "webbing" consists of a duffle bag (with those luxurious/ergonomic shoulder straps ...) after they made me turn in my webbing in order to get a TV ... and then repo'd the TV but kinda forgot that they'd made me turn in my webbing ... hmmm ...



Mine's been sitting in the garage for the last year or so, they wouldn't take it back when they issued the TV.  You're more then welcome to borrow it if you really need it


----------



## Danjanou (23 Sep 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Mine's been sitting in the garage for the last year or so, they wouldn't take it back when they issued the TV.   You're more then welcome to borrow it if you really need it



Danjanou says Bossi can borrow his. Danjanou like Bossi. Danjanou have the 1958 stuff somewhere in a box marked "army junk" in closet. Army not want it back when Danjanou retire. Sapper Earl in QM say stone tablet that issue written on broken so no record. ;D


----------



## geo (23 Sep 2005)

Danjanou.......
Problem with the TV issue is that it's part of unit stores while the webbing consists of components that are part of the C7 / C9 EIS.
Had to turn in my TV, C7 & C9 pouches when I cleared my unit.... and the Area HQ does not have an entitlement for TV.... so my webbing (and Bossi's) is missing parts...

The clothing stores fella thought he was doing me a favour - issued me one of the original TVs that are designed to hold balistic plates (without the plates)..... so I'm no further ahead.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Sep 2005)

This why Danjanou happy he no longer serving. Danjanou no like BS of taking apart kit all the time to satisfy binrats. Waste too much gun tape putting it back together again.

Now closest thing Danjanou have to TV, webbing or whatever is fancy nylon camera bag to hold cool overpriced digital camera. Danjanou like camera, Telephoto lens good for scoping out hot bikini beach babes on vacation without Mrs Danjanou catching on.

Danjanou go now. Nurse come in and say time for green jello and Matlock on TV.

_Dammit cowboy this third person thing is way too addictive. I'm doing it at work now. Good thing they already think I'm demented. From now on I'm gonna use my dark lord mod powers to go in and correct your posts.  :_

Geo yeah I remember the whole turn it in BS. Solved that by going back to using my old 58 pattern pouches on the 82 pattern gear. The issue stuff could stay on the shelves and keep the binrats and bean counters happy. The 82 ( after I tweaked it) was better than 64  but the mag pouches C1, C2, and C7 were crap. I modified the old "bren pouches"  with Velcro and fast ex buckles and much better. Mags on top plus room for spare socks, cleaning kit or other snivel kit as needed. Seriously I do have a box with most of my field as opposed to issue keep the RSM happy garrison webbing somewhere unless the domestic niner has tossed it without my knowing.


----------



## chrisf (23 Sep 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I remember a nekkid butts party once.   >   Somebody got it on camera and stuck it on the wall.   The CSM thought it was so funny that he brought the Task Force Engineering guy (some Major) by to check it out.
> 
> I think that was the only time I saw him laugh.... :rofl:



I should hope you were still wearing helmets?


----------

